# rumors?



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I have heard rumors about this trade.
Portland trades
Zach randolph
Darius miles
Steve blake
30-31 picks
for kevin garnett.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.

I don't think that is going to happen. Sorry.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

3 players plus 30-31 draft pick? I don't think so.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

What do u mean to much on ur side or what?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

chromekilla said:


> What do u mean to much on ur side or what?


he means it better not happen or every Twolves fan will walk out in disgust


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> he means it better not happen or every Twolves fan will walk out in disgust


Good job translating that one, lol.


----------



## Phlirt (Jun 8, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Good job translating that one, lol.


:cheers: lol damn straight
i'd hate for KG to leave regardless, but if thats what we get back this franchise wont last more than 3-4 years before its moved... minnasota fans would HATE for this to go through.
if KG goes its full on rebuilding time in minny.. and your not doin that with zach and darius

-EDIT- just realised im on my mates pc, so that ^^ was me, Avalanche


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

ew. 

please no. KG to portland? like he would win there.. with telfair and webster?.. what a joke.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I tell you what, You send us Randolph, Miles, Telfair, and Webster plus your top pick, you got him. The truth is, nothing on that team is really rebuilding material. Miles has attitude, no one knows it Telfair is the real deal, and Webster is a rook. Randolph is solid, but that's only a small start.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I tell you what, You send us Randolph, Miles, Telfair, and Webster plus your top pick, you got him. The truth is, nothing on that team is really rebuilding material. Miles has attitude, no one knows it Telfair is the real deal, and Webster is a rook. Randolph is solid, but that's only a small start.


pretty much... as i said, kg getting traded is definately the start of the rebuilding process... telfair, webster and randolph would all have to be included at the very least.
bad deal for the wolves, even worse deal for KG... all the guy wants to do is win, dont send him to portland for gods sake


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

chromekilla said:


> I have heard rumors about this trade.
> Portland trades
> Zach randolph
> Darius miles
> ...


What a dreadful idea. Zach and Darius are good players but rotten humans, and you don't want them in Minnesota. Steve Blake is a decent player and excellent guy--but how's he worth anything compared to Garnett? As for the picks....What?

I can't picture the Wolves doing this deal. Not even McHale. No.

Laurie


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

What an awfull rumor.
i could come up with a better one myself.
Get real,rumors such as those arent really worth mentoning.


----------

